# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  quiz on in 5 mins

## Tugmistress

in the quiz chatroom  :Smile:

----------


## Tugmistress

Thanks to you all that came ...
Zappster will be next sundays quizmaster  :Grin:

----------

